# Schwinn 1919 Jobbers List



## B607 (Nov 9, 2008)

I bumped into this info while researching my '41 Witte Flyer.  I found it in a 1919 Metal Polishers Union journal, of all places.  There was a strike going against Schwinn...the polishers were fighting for a 44 hr workweek and 75-cents per day pay.  ?The union posted this partial list of jobbers and wanted the members to picket them.  I hope at least one person finds it interesting or useful.   B607

>>>The following is a partial list of those jobbers, along with the name-plate 
used by them : 

Montgomery, Ward & Co., Chicago, Ill. 

Wolverine Leather Co., Detroit, Mich.name-plate, "De Luxe." 

Knapp & Spencer Hardware Co.,   Philadelphia; name-plate, "Black Beauty." 

Haverford Cycle Co., Chicago and Sioux City, la. 

Chas Oft, Dallas Tex. 

Marshall Wells Hardware Co. (No address) 

Geo. Worthington, Cleveland, O. ; name-plates "Harvard" "Erie " 

Amana Supply Co., High, la. 

Wm Walker Co., Peoria I1L 

H. Kudie, Baltimore, Md

Geller Ward & Hanson Co., St. Louis, Ardmore. Mo. 

Tracy Wells & Co., Columbus, O. ; name-plate, "Excelsior."  

City Supply Co., 56 Warren Street, New York City, N. Y. 

Pritzlaff Hardware Co., name - plate, "Prize No. 5 Special."  

Butler Bros., 375 Broadway, New York City, N. Y. 

Shapleigh Hardware Co., St. Louis,Mo.; name-plates, "Speed," "Ruby." 

Wm. Frankfort Hardware Co., Milwaukee, Wis. 

Witte Hardware Co., St. Louis, Mo.; name-plate, "Witte Flyer."  

Henkle & Joyce Hardware Co., Lincoln,Neb. 

John S. Temgs and Son & Co., New York City; name-plate, "Excelsior." 

A. Baldwin Co., New Orleans. La 

W. B. Jarvis Co., Grand Rapids, Mich. 

Kaufman Hardware Co., Pittsburgh, Pa.; name-plate, "Schenbey." 

Spear & Co., Pittsburgh, Pa.

J. W. Grady, Worcester, Mass. 

Van Camp Hardware & Iron Co., Indianapolis, Ind. 

Hibhard-Spencer-Bartlett Co., Chicago, Ill.


----------

